

Cartier's $7.5bn owner says fear of poor rising up 'keeps him awake at night' - ptbello
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/cartier-boss-with-75bn-fortune-says-prospect-poor-rising-up-keeps-him-awake-at-night-10307485.html

======
michaelwww
Journalist Chris Hedges: _" in his latest book, “Wages of Rebellion: The Moral
Imperative of Revolt,” Hedges argues that the world is currently at a crisis
point the likes of which we’ve never really seen. There are similarities
between our time and the era of the 1848 revolutions throughout Europe — or
the French Revolutionary era that preceded them — he says."_

[http://www.salon.com/2015/06/04/we_are_in_a_revolutionary_mo...](http://www.salon.com/2015/06/04/we_are_in_a_revolutionary_moment_chris_hedges_explains_why_an_uprising_is_coming_%E2%80%94_and_soon/)

------
ptbello
See also:

The pitchforks are coming -
[http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/06/the-
pitchfork...](http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/06/the-pitchforks-
are-coming-for-us-plutocrats-108014.htm)

~~~
solocshaw
Removed?

~~~
detaro
nope, missing "l" at the end:

[http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/06/the-
pitchfork...](http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/06/the-pitchforks-
are-coming-for-us-plutocrats-108014.html)

------
calcsam
Lesson: no matter how much you make, you can find something to worry about.

